
Show HN: One Goal Personal Finance PWA - corysmc
http://onegoal.app
======
corysmc
One Goal is a personal finance Progressive Web App (PWA) that works on iOS,
Android, and desktop with live-syncing budget categories and the ability to
share your budget with your spouse.

You can create a spending plan for free - and view your planned cash flow over
the next year, then if you need help executing on that plan, you can sign up
for a subscription to track transactions, account balances, and link your
accounts via Plaid (optional).

It's similar to YNAB or Everydollar - the major difference is: One Goal has
you create a budget for the entire year - and set aside money weekly to
accomplish your goals and pay your bills. Unlike Mint.com where it just
reports where your money went, One Goal gives you a plan to follow, and YOU
categorize the transactions. Categorizing every transaction might seem like a
bit of extra work, but thats why it works! My wife and I have used it for over
a year now, and we've got a handful of paying customers now, so give it a go!
I'd love to hear what you think.

Tech Used:

StencilJS [https://stenciljs.com/](https://stenciljs.com/)

Ionic Framework [https://ionicframework.com/](https://ionicframework.com/)

Firebase [https://firebase.google.com/](https://firebase.google.com/)

Plaid [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/)

For more info you can follow the project on indiehackers:
[https://www.indiehackers.com/product/one-
goal](https://www.indiehackers.com/product/one-goal)

